# ENDED-WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 09/30/2016 - Pic by tdurant



## Support

_WINNER ANNOUNCED HERE_​_
Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:_

_


 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._​


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Hmmm, Something stinky this end comes!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Ahh Mom, not in front of the other kids!


----------



## DutchBunny03

There's something behind me, isn't there?


----------



## animalmom

You can't go out and play if you are not clean; let me check.


----------



## madelynmccabe

Baby: Not now mom!!!! I want to go play with the other kids!

Mom: You need to go clean up before you do that. You smell terrible!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Nothing to see here...move along.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mom!! I simply asked ya to check my Ears before they started taking Pictures.....Mom!..Mom!!....you're Embarrassing me Mom....Oh Great!!...they have already Started!!....gee Thanks!!


----------



## Feo

This is not  caption, but it looks like they morphed ears.


----------



## Baymule

Mom! Stop photo bombing me! This would have been the perfect picture to send in for the goat calendar!


----------



## Support

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Ahh Mom, not in front of the other kids!



@HomeOnTheRange you got the winning caption! Congratulations


----------

